# Diamondback Recoil Fork Upgrade



## BigCMH (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, I consider myself a noob as I am trying to get back into riding after a ~10 year hiatus. I bought a Diamondback Recoil off a buddy who got it as a gift. I know it's not the greatest setup but for $80 bucks new it didn't seem like a bad deal. I'd like to put a better set of forks on it as these suntours are garbage but I'm not sure which size. After a bit of researching the Recoil comp comes with a 100mm set. So are forks pretty much universal? If not what size should I be looking for? I don't need a $500 suspension so if you have any suggestions in the ~$200 range it would be appreciated... 

Thanks...


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Check at bikepedia to see which year you have. The forks on some of the newer ones have more travel.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2009&Brand=Diamondback&Model=Recoil&Type=bike

Even with ebay buys, you might only get marginal upgrades with your budget for both the shock and fork. It makes more sense to me to just make do with what you have unless the upgrade is substantial. If you find one is more lacking than the other, it might be better to upgrade that one. You may run across a decent shock for ~100. A good used fork on ebay usually runs at least 150.


----------



## BigCMH (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a 2010.

Fork: SR Suntour XCT, 75mm travel

Like you said I may just ride it and save the money for something more substantial in the future. Or save my $ and wait for something to break. Is there a size I should look for or are the shocks pretty universal on the 26" bikes?


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Shocks come in different sizes. D'back shows yours is a 190 x 51 (eye-to-eye length, travel length). The nominal size is 190 x 50 (7.5 x 2"). That is a common size.

http://www.diamondback.com/bikes/mtn-full-suspension/2010-mtn-full-suspension/recoil-10/

An inexpensive change would be the spring on your shock if it's not suited to your weight. You may want to contact D'back or a dealer to see if the stock spring is recommended for your weight. I imagine the stock spring is for someone around 175 lbs.

That's a nice bike to get started. Didn't mean to imply anything else - just find that small component upgrades aren't worth the expense. I would look to match or surpass the comp model's components if I made any changes.


----------



## DBackRider08 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same bike and was in the same situation as yourself when I started last year. Fast forward a year, I have upgraded everything on the bike. Only stock wheels. If you want to upgrade the fork, I would stick with a 100mm. Max would be 120mm. I upgraded mine to a Manitou Drake 100mm and it was a vast difference. I would have to say your budget should be around $350 for a descent fork unless you find a deal a ebay. If your not planning on keeping the bike for a long time, then just save your $$ and buy a better bike. Prob be the smartest thing to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

The problem with your fork is not that it's a Suntour, rather it's that the mfr spec'd a low-end non-hydraulic fork. The next two steps up the line - the XCM-HLO (aluminum lowers) and the XCR-HLO (magnesium lowers) are nice forks for the money and they can be found for under $80. Just make sure you're getting a version with HYDRAULIC Lock Out. Suntour also makes the XCM in a non-hydraulic version (XCM-MLO) with a MECHANICAL Lock Out which isn't much different from the XCT you already have.

Beats the heck out of Spending $120 on a RockShox Dart 3 or $180 on a RockShox Tora 302 (both of which have crude TurnKey damping)


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't be too concerned about lockout, unless you climb a lot of steep paved trails out of the saddle. For trail riding, what's the point of disabling the suspension?

I'd still take RS TK dampers over the Suntour lockout. Do sountours even have blowoff? 

If/when the current fork is busted, an XCM might not be a bad replacement. But upgrading a functional suntour to another suntour would be of questionable value IMO. If you're going to upgrade at all, I would skip the dart and look at a Tora or an older Recon. Those will ride noticeably more plush, and they're much more serviceable. It's a decent "investment" fork that could be transferred to your next (lighter) bike that might come with suntour or dart. 

I would just go for the decent fork, or else don't upgrade anything. That's a heavy bike and replacing the fork and shock would be money better spent on a new/used ride... regardless of what price you got it for. I came from a similar Diamondback Coil EX. Sorry, the suspension is just terrible and makes riding more, not less difficult. Heavy full-suspension bikes aren't good for trail riding, and if you do fire/paved roads you'd have so much a better experience on a lighter hardtail with a decent fork. 

My unsolicited advice... ride it as it is and start squirreling money aside for another ride.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

GotoDengo said:


> I'd still take RS TK dampers over the Suntour lockout. Do sountours even have blowoff?
> 
> ...If you're going to upgrade at all, I would skip the dart and look at a Tora or an older Recon. Those will ride noticeably more plush, and they're much more serviceable.


Not looking to pick a fight but it doesn't seem that you've tried a XCM-LO or XCR-LO fork. Not that I'm overly concerned with lockout either but it seems that decent hydraulic forks tend to have a lockout feature.

I don't think one can dismiss all Dart forks (including the Dart 3) while recommending any Tora. The Dart 3 has a comprehensive feature list while a number of Tora models are lacking basic features. It's worth mentioning too that TurnKey forks - Dart *and* Tora - typically don't have serviceable bushings. To get a substantial upgrade over even a XCR-LO fork you'd have to recommend a Motion-Control fork, preferably an air-sprung one in my opinion. Obviously, those are a lot more money though.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Umm.. no not looking to fight either, especially not over opinions. 

I only had a suntour xct on my old DB. My comment about the questionable upgrade from SR to SR was the serviceability, not the performance. I'm guessing most coil shocks will perform about the same, and different springs are readily available on all (even the suntours it seems). Yes, both seals and bushings for Tora and Recons are readily available online. 

The OP could get a Tora 302 with U-turn, run it at 80mm for now, and have the ability to go to 120mm on a future ride... I see one for $189 at pricepoint. Self-serviceability and adjustable travel fork... thats' why it's a better investment *in my opinion* vs. another $80-100 Suntour. He won't have to worry as much about the fork... arguably the most impt. consideration...on a future ride he otherwise likes.. He'll have a decent one that is adjustable to whatever the bike's geo was made for. 

The hyrdaulic vs. TK is pointless, again in my opinion,. But for those who do want lockout for street or fire-roads or whatever, at least the TK has a blowoff if it hits a pothole or something big. It's poor-man's motion control, the blowoff just isn't adjustable like moco. If the SR has no blowoff (I was asking b/c not sure), you have a good chance of blowing a seal on a big hit. Then what? Go buy another suntour. :skep: 

PLUS, unless I'm mistaken, all rockshox TK dampers are upgradeable to MoCo RL's. Inexpensive and easy upgrade.


----------

